# Are fourm threads to stimulate Discussion



## jvarnell (Aug 22, 2012)

I really like being involved in discussions with all point being discussed.  But sometimes I feel that I must not have found the right rules on what Freemasonry opinions should be discussed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Benton (Aug 22, 2012)

Can you elaborate in your question a bit more? I'm not sure I understand what you're asking.


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 22, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> I really like being involved in discussions with all point being discussed. But sometimes I feel that I must not have found the right rules on what Freemasonry opinions should be discussed.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Well, I did not want to say anything that would cause rebuttal but to cause refection.  It seam there are some of my responces to the thread here that are causing some to squash the discussion.  I feel like the man that points at an object he want a dog to see and the dogs just looks at his finger.


----------



## Benton (Aug 22, 2012)

Ah, well, some people want to argue more than discuss. That's human nature. Don't take it personally. Just remain even keeled and civil. I hate to say it, but sometimes you have to 'be the better man' so to speak. I think the key isn't to let it escalate.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I understand what you are meaning. What I have found is that some of the "discussions" end up with a few comments from accomplished Brothers that come across as the "Final Point." At first I probably took it as (a little) condescending and as and an abrupt end to the discussion.

I have come to realize that there are some VERY active (not to mention ACCOMPLISHED) Masons on this forum. The finality in there comments are so, because they carry wisdom, as well as authority. The beautiful thing is: I make comments in ignorance...and I receive immediate feedback. You will not find this in other forums. MoT is very unique in that the Enlightened edify the Ignorant (in the sense of lacking knowledge, not stupidity) as well as the Enlightened.

I would encourage you to continue to provoke discussions (even if the discussion seems to stop with a "finger" conclusion, but just keep an open mind. I have found that if these guys didn't care about your discussion points...they wouldn't respond (and sometimes they don't; I've made some stupid comments/questions...it happens). If you get an answer, weigh it carefully...there may be some sagacity in there. If the answer is abrupt and unfulfilling...stir the pot again.

The core group of MoT is pretty friggin' generous with their time and comments. Keep truckin' along and I think you'll learn more than you would investing your time in another forum. (Plus, I like your conversations/questions so far...I know it's not much, but I'd miss ya if you stopped posting.)

Best wishes and I am rolling in right behind you! I'm getting initiated next Wednesday in Dallas, so I'll have Light soon enough! Keep your head up...these guys mean well; plus you've got a plethera of resources here on MoT to add to your Lodge resources. 

Talk soon?

Graham


----------



## JJones (Aug 22, 2012)

I know I probably come across as opinionated quite often...if I do then it's because I am. 

But I know this already and I also believe a man can never be wise unless he knows that he knows nothing...so even though my opinions are strong I expect other people to take them with a grain of salt and form their own opinions.

I see no harm I'm discussing and debating topics, even if it sounds as though someone has given their final opinion.  We can all disagree with one another and maintain harmony.  Iron sharpens iron, after all.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 22, 2012)

Me thinks it's *Brother JJones* handlebar mustache and three-piece, wide-lapelled, tux that so inspires me.  Brother, that's solid class!:40:

And, *scialytic* is going to be an easy one to call Brother before he is through.  *Brother Benton* has fine advice and I enjoy his comments.  He's a true mason's mason.  

*jvarnell* sometimes folks don't come across as well as they would like to on e-mail.   There's much to be said about the communication of body language lost to this medium.  Remember we process information with all of our senses.  This medium does not afford that luxury.

_*Still brethren, please do not forget that we meet upon the level, and act by the plumb, and part upon the square.

*_Those who forget this critical tenant of freemasonry are surely running amiss of their promise.  But remember this my fine young brothers.  Masons are human and subject to all the imperfections of the species.  Be ye diligent, prudent, temperate, discreet.  We're all subject to shortcomings. Masonry arms us with the ability to overcome.

Keep questioning, probing, and pushing the envelope.  Guys that's what brought on the Age of Enlightenment, masonry' finest hour!

With such fine young men as you, I think masonry is going to do just fine.  Just fine indeed!

God bless


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 22, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> _*Still brethren, please do not forget that we meet upon the square, and act upon the level.*_


_*

I am sure you meant level and plumb! 

Okay, thought I would throw it out there with an "lol" in hopes of lightening the mood. By the way, very good responses here. I don't think I could provide anything better(more useful) than those posted here. I very much enjoyed reading them. Good points everyone.*_


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 22, 2012)

You got there before I changed it.  

Sometime it just doesn't look right.  

A brother needs a word here and there you know.  :sneaky2:


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 22, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> I really like being involved in discussions with all point being discussed.  But sometimes I feel that I must not have found the right rules on what Freemasonry opinions should be discussed.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
The rules here are the same as in Lodge- no discussion of religion or politics (supposedly), no posting of esoteric (the "secret" stuff) work, and no _ad hominem_ attacks. Other that the above, we are all free to speak our minds and everyone's opinion is valid & valued (except Blake's- he's "more equal" than the rest of us because he owns the playground and suffers the rest of us to play here!).  :wink:


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 22, 2012)

Personally I try to be as direct as possible.  One of the more excellent things about masonry is the rarity of passive aggressive types.  It is refreshing to speak your mind plainly and honestly and have that returned, with mutual respect and love as a given.

I edit posts all the time to take the edge off of them.  I add in smilies and whatnot.  In the real world I come off I reckon as an aww shucks sort of fella unless there is a crisis, and then I'm in charge.  Thats just who I am, and some of that spills into the written word.  I reckon there are many of us, even the majority of us, who are leaders in most facets of life.  Its something you work on, trying to be as humble as possible - or at least I do.  You can't do much about confidence though.  What I do is to try to limit how many times I post to a thread.  If I post more than once (which I sometimes do) it is despite myself.  So if I post something, its meant to be my final post in the thread at the time I write it and so a tone of finality is going to be there - but thats has more to do with me than you or anyone else.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 23, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> You got there before I changed it.
> 
> Sometime it just doesn't look right.
> 
> A brother needs a word here and there you know.  :sneaky2:



I know brother. I was just excited to see I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 23, 2012)

As in any aspect of life you will run across varied personalities. I would venture to say that you might not run into quite so many as here though. We are scattered all across this great nation and as such we also come from many different backgrounds. It is those characteristics that form the basis of our opinions. Opinions are to be taken and used to help inform us of another person's view and maybe even give us some information in forming an opinion of our own. We may not agree on everything all the time, but at the end of the day we are all still Brothers (or soon-to-be at least).


----------



## scialytic (Aug 23, 2012)

O


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 26, 2012)

Other than the Blake requirement the only thing else you must know is that it's not acceptable to break the skin.


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 27, 2012)

I thravel a lot am not sure when I am going to be in town day to day.  This thursday I will be downtown Dallas Wed. and Thurs.  I was out of town last Wed. and Thurs.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 27, 2012)

O


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 28, 2012)

There is certainly nothing wrong with a good debate. Most of the Brethren here are well versed in the subject, but there are also a few of us well versed in our own opinions. My general rules of thumb are the same as a formal debate, keep the information factual (as available), and keep it from being personal. Other than that, we are all here to serve the same basic purpose, to educate and inform like minded Brethren!

Debate away!!


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 28, 2012)

The first few pages of Morals and Dogma are what I use for the insite of how to discuss things.  But I come across a discussion from time to time where a person tries to completly contain the the discussion and stop the flow.  When there is no out let for the pressure of the discussion it explodes, but also when there is not any bounderys no work is achived ether.  It is very hard to walk this line but it seams now since I posed the question, the Masons of Texas web site does a very good job of this. 

I just want to thank y'all all for being here.   I just wish politics were ok here then discussions about it would be more fruitful.


----------



## JTM (Sep 2, 2012)

Bro. Stewart said:


> There is certainly nothing wrong with a good debate. Most of the Brethren here are well versed in the subject, but there are also a few of us well versed in our own opinions. My general rules of thumb are the same as a formal debate, keep the information factual (as available), and keep it from being personal. Other than that, we are all here to serve the same basic purpose, to educate and inform like minded Brethren!
> 
> Debate away!!


  this.  If I'm able to read someone's post in a respectable tone, I'll generally let a lot slide.  If it's obvious that someone is being a jerk, we'll give someone a quick kick to the curb.


----------



## davidjones201 (Sep 2, 2012)

Equality is the only definitive answer. Well accomplished? Really


----------



## scialytic (Sep 3, 2012)

davidjones201 said:


> Equality is the only definitive answer. Well accomplished? Really


 
If you are referring to my post...really. I'm just starting my Journey, but to me, seeing Brothers in four separate appendant bodies in leaderships roles in three of them and publishing articles with a Research Lodge...I'd say that's an accomplishment. Now, it may just be my naivete, but I believe what the Brothers post in their profiles and signatures. 

I'm not sure if your quip was aimed at me. I just felt compelled to respond.


----------

